# Tape Tech Nail Spotter



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I see that Tape Tech now has someone on the forum.... 

I have an old style Tape Tech nail spotter. I had a heck of a time finding the wiper seal for this nail spotter. I even called Tape Tech, they told me that there was no way of getting this seal that I needed. No old stock lying around at all, they wouldn't even give me any leads as to where I might even find this part. 

I asked if I could convert this old nail spotter to the easy clean style so that I could still use it and they told me there is no possible way. I don't believe the LADY at Tape Tech that I talked to on the phone. 

So... now that Tape Tech is here on the forum, I would like some possible answers and a solution to my dilemma. Tape Tech PLEASE help me.

P. S. I was able to buy three of the wiper seals from Elmer Schrock at Tool World in Arthur, IL. If it weren't for him having these old parts lying around I would have no use for this tool at all.


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

*TapeTech nailspotters- older style*



M T Buckets Painting said:


> I see that Tape Tech now has someone on the forum....
> 
> I have an old style Tape Tech nail spotter. I had a heck of a time finding the wiper seal for this nail spotter. I even called Tape Tech, they told me that there was no way of getting this seal that I needed. No old stock lying around at all, they wouldn't even give me any leads as to where I might even find this part.
> 
> ...


As of this writing, the wipers are still in stock at All-Wall Equipment. (800)929-0927, www.all-wall.com
TapeTech was correct about the discontinuation, however. Remaining supply of wipers is all we're aware of, so call soon if you want to pick any up.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Now how's that for quick response? This forum is great!!:thumbup:


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

*Drywall Talk Members Special Offer*

Also just a quick reminder for our friends on Drywall Talk- Call All-Wall Equipment at (800)929-0927 and ask for Kim. Mention that you're a Drywall Talk Member for _direct wholesale pricing on all purchases!_


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

TheToolDr said:


> Also just a quick reminder for our friends on Drywall Talk- Call All-Wall Equipment at (800)929-0927 and ask for Kim. Mention that you're a Drywall Talk Member for _direct wholesale pricing on all purchases!_


 
Now you tell me.

I made an online order just last week .


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I see that Tape Tech now has someone on the forum....
> 
> I have an old style Tape Tech nail spotter. I had a heck of a time finding the wiper seal for this nail spotter. I even called Tape Tech, they told me that there was no way of getting this seal that I needed. No old stock lying around at all, they wouldn't even give me any leads as to where I might even find this part.
> 
> ...


This tool has certainly been discontinued and most of the parts have been sold through to the Dealer network. Please let me know exactly which model (size) or serial number you currently own as there could be parts remaining for one model and not another. That will help me to verify whether or not there are any remaining wiper seals. 

I will say that the ladies you probably spoke with are extremely knowledgeable regarding the evolution, repairability and interchangeability of the TapeTech tools and parts. But I will give you a definitive answer about both availability of wiper seals and the possibility of changing it to EasyClean at the beginning of the week once you provide the model number/serial number of the tool. 

You can send me this information in a Private Message.

Thanks.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

If you look at the avatar pic that I have, I am holding the long ago discontinued Tape Tech mini taper. I have worked on the head a little, which is the same as it's big brother. I hope that any of the linkages on the outside of the tube can be retro fitted by cutting down normal ones.

M T Buckets has M T Pockets and sometimes has to purchase older used tools.:whistling2:


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

I'll be sure to ask about this with the engineers and include information with my response about the nail spotter.


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I see that Tape Tech now has someone on the forum....
> 
> I have an old style Tape Tech nail spotter. I had a heck of a time finding the wiper seal for this nail spotter. I even called Tape Tech, they told me that there was no way of getting this seal that I needed. No old stock lying around at all, they wouldn't even give me any leads as to where I might even find this part.
> 
> ...


Here's the answer regarding the Nail Spotter:
Based on the Serial number you sent me in your PM, you have a very old Nail Spotter, a "65" series tool. These were discontinued in the mid-90's. So, depending on when you actually purchased it, the tool is at least 12 years old but is likely older than that. When we changed from the 60TT (2") and 65TT (3") to the current 63TT (2") and 68TT (3") Nail Spotters, the body size of the tool did not change but the width of the pressure plate and the accompanying wiper did change. The plate got narrower and the wiper is thicker. How the plate connects to the body changed a bit, as well. 

When the new version initially launched, there were a number of people who purchased the new pressure plate and seal to upgrade their 60 or 65 to the EasyClean version. However, as the connection to the body is different with the newer version, customers reported that they experienced a lot of drag and stickiness when they tried to retrofit the parts to the older Nail Spotter. 

As the tools were discontinued so long ago, TapeTech no longer carries replacement parts. We have a general rule to keep 5 years of service parts on hand once we discontinue a product. Any remaining parts are now located on the shelves of our distributor and dealer network. It looks like All-Wall has already indicated that they have the wipers in stock.

So, for a quick summary:
1. It is _possible_ to put the EasyClean parts on the older Nail Spotters but it is not advised. The performance is diminished as the pressure plate and body are designed slightly differently from the older 60 and 65 models.
2. Replacement parts are not available from TapeTech as the tool was discontinued about 15 years ago.

We're very happy to have key staff with long tenure and strong historical knowledge of our tools. I believe you spoke to three people at TapeTech when you were investigating this. The last two people you spoke with actually work in production; the final person you spoke with has been working with the tools and production for 24 years so she has an incredible amount of knowledge regarding the ability to upgrade, service or modify the tools. 

I hope this information helped to answer your questions.

Thanks for your support.

Good Finishing!

Thanks.


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> If you look at the avatar pic that I have, I am holding the long ago discontinued Tape Tech mini taper. I have worked on the head a little, which is the same as it's big brother. I hope that any of the linkages on the outside of the tube can be retro fitted by cutting down normal ones.
> 
> M T Buckets has M T Pockets and sometimes has to purchase older used tools.:whistling2:


Here's the scoop on the TapeTech mini-taper:
You are correct that the head is identical to the head on a standard size taper. There are five key parts that are unique to the mini-taper:

Main Tube – 030248 
Control Tube – 030222
Control Arm – 034219 
Connector Band – 030249
Tape Mini Roll – 038241 

We do have a limited number of each of these parts on hand. They are actually held on the Ames side of the business for repair of the rental models of the same tools. However, TapeTech could transfer them over and make them available for sale through our dealers, if needed. 

You may recall that the most recent version of the TapeTech mini featured black parts (control tube, main tube, etc) as these pieces were interchangeable with the Ames version. So, if these parts were to be sold, they would be black, which is not a bad thing.

I think I read some member's posts in another thread discussing the possibility of cutting down parts to make a mini; I can't find that thread but here are the facts about that option:

All the parts above could be cut down in the field with the exception of the control tube. The control tube has the "ears" for the rollers, so unless you had a machine shop and could mill those ears back into the cut-down tube, the tube wouldn't function properly. We're not saying that cutting each of the parts down wouldn't be without some challenges (drilling some holes, etc) but it is possible. And naturally, as the manufacturer, we don't necessarily advise the tools to be cut or modified in the field.

So, we have two questions that we would appreciate feedback on:
*1. Would you (the members) like to see a "Mini Kit" available for sale that contains the five unique parts mentioned above?* This would allow you to take an extra Taper that you may have and turn it into a Mini with the original factory parts.

*2. Should TapeTech bring back the Mini Taper?*

I hope this information helps.

Good Finishing!


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

Not to kiss too much ass,
these are the best responses to a question I've ever seen on the internet.
I own and use a TT tube & pump and have been surprised at the long term durability of them.
I can easily find repair kits or replacement parts,
and the company phone number is located right on the side of the tube.
Oh yeah, the parts are reasonably priced usually. Brick and mortar stores can be sharks about hard to get parts.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Would love to see you guys bring out a mini again.


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

I have been looking for awhile now for a "mini bazooka." 

Never found one.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Blue line has one I think its 41 inches how long. Was the tapetech version ?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Is this the mini bazooka you fellers are talking about?:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Is this the mini bazooka you fellers are talking about?:whistling2:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYKiWNKWP4A


My friend made something like that a while back, But much bigger out of plumbing fittings, Man that thing could fire an apple  I better not say anymore or the yanks might overthrough obama with them:blink:


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

TheToolDr said:


> Also just a quick reminder for our friends on Drywall Talk- Call All-Wall Equipment at (800)929-0927 and ask for Kim. Mention that you're a Drywall Talk Member for _direct wholesale pricing on all purchases!_





Muddauber said:


> Now you tell me.
> 
> I made an online order just last week .


Same here.Rats>>>


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> Same here.Rats>>>


 
Not me. I am about to place my first all-wall order. :thumbup:

I just can't find a good used 3" angle head (ebay etc). Didn't wanna buy new but looks like I might have to.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Final touch drywall said:


> Same here.Rats>>>


What you buying ...


----------

